# PHP Script --> serielle Schnittstelle Wetterstation auslesen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein php Script, welches im webroot liegt. Das sollmittels eines kleinen Programms die Daten meiner Wetterstation auslesen.

Leider funktioniert das nicht.

Das Programm liegt im selben Verrzeichnis wie das php Script.

Bisher habe den Apachen in die tty Gruppe aufgenommen und den Apachen neu gestartet. Als root klappt das Auslesen ohne Probleme. 

Was habe ich vergessen?

G. R.

----------

## nanos

Du könntest eine sudo Regel erstellen und dem Apachen damit erlauben das Programm der Wetterstation auszuführen.

----------

